# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Planners vs. non-planners

## Traveler

I have found that there are two people in this world, planners and non-planners.

I used to think that if you never planned anything, you wouldn't do anything.

This week, I was proven wrong by one of my couchsurfers, it was very enlightening and nice to see a non-planner actually having an interesting life.

So, this has caused me to break the stereotype down in my brain (I know I know, pigeonholing is bad, BUT I think I got it now...)

There are FOUR people in the world


*1. Planners who do things

2. Planners who don't do the things they planned to do

3. Non-planners who do things that come along

4. Non-planners who don't plan and don't do things because there was never a plan*

Yes? No? 

Too much pigeonholing, or can this one work?

----------


## mickamark

Testimonials from 2010 participants:

    * Planning jargon was well explained
    * Really brought everything together well and cemented my understand of the planning process
    * Good examples and case studies by the presenter
    * Great notes and material that is relevant
    * Informative and easy to understand

----------


## thirtythirtynyc

The problem this club faces is that the majority of members' businesses are likely to fail. Business failure rate is high and a major reason for this is lack of planning.

----------


## davidsmith36

Planners:-
Planning jargon was well explained
 Really brought everything together well and cemented my understand of the planning process
Good examples and case studies by the presenter
Great notes and material that is relevant
Informative and easy to understand 
 non-planners :-
 Non-planners who do things that come along
 Non-planners who don't plan and don't do things because there was never a plan

----------

